# Οι ραγιάδες και οι πουρκουάδες είναι βέροι αρσενικοί;



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2012)

Εντάξει, πολλοί τύποι της ελληνικής γλώσσας δεν έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει ποιο είναι το θηλυκό τους. Πολύ περισσότερο κάποιοι ξενόφερτοι, σωστά;

Ας δούμε όμως πρώτα πρώτα, τι είναι αυτοί οι τύποι. Οι ραγιάδες, το λένε και τα λεξικά, ήταν οι μη μουσουλμάνοι υπόδουλοι υπήκοοι της Οθωμανικής Aυτοκρατορίας: _Xριστιανοί / Εβραίοι / Έλληνες / Aρμένιοι ραγιάδες. Ο όρος “ραγιάς” καταργήθηκε με σουλτανικό διάταγμα στα 1856 ως υβριστικός. Οι κλέφτες επροσκύνησαν και γίνηκαν ραγιάδες._ || Επίσης, ως μειωτικό και υβριστικό: υπόδουλος, δούλος λέει το ΛΚΝ. Το ΛΝΕΓ προσθέτει και τη μεταφορική έννοια αυτός που έχει δουλοπρεπή στάση απέναντι σε κάποιον: _μας θέλουν όλους ~, για να μας κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν!_
Ετυμολογικά, η λέξη προέρχεται από το τουρκ. raya reaya, που έρχεται, με τη σειρά του, από τα αραβικά. *Προσοχή:* Ο _μαχαραγιάς_ και η _μαχαρανή_ του προέρχονται κατευθείαν από τα ινδικά.

Αντίθετα, ο *πουρκουάς* δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά και εμφανίζεται σχετικά αραιά στο διαδίκτυο και στον γραπτό λόγο, γενικότερα. _Pourquoi_ σημαίνει _γιατί_ στα γαλλικά και ο όρος σχηματίστηκε για να χαρακτηρίσει ειρωνικά τους Γάλλους επειδή υποτίθεται ότι η αντιπολεμική στάση της κοινωνίας τους, ιδιαίτερα κατά τον Μεσοπόλεμο και λίγο πριν από την εισβολή των ναζί στην Πολωνία, οδήγησε στη συντριβή της Γαλλίας από τον μπλίτσκριγκ τον Ιούνιο του 1940, στην άμεση προσάρτηση μεγάλου μέρους της γαλλικής επικράτειας στη χιτλερική αυτοκρατορία και τη μετατροπή του υπόλοιπου σε ένα κράτος-ανδρείκελο, τη Γαλλία του Βισί. Η σημασία του όρου επεκτάθηκε μετά τον Β'ΠΠ και χρησιμοποιήθηκε επίσης ειρωνικά για τους φιλειρηνιστές και τους συνοδοιπόρους τους.

Αξίζει, νομίζω, να επισημάνω λίγα που μπόρεσα και περισσότερα που δεν μπόρεσα να βρω με τη μικρή μου έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο:

Το πρώτο είναι ότι, σε αντίθεση π.χ. με το «Κατηγορώ» του Εμίλ Ζολά για την υπόθεση Ντρέιφους, δεν βρήκα να υπάρχουν (προσοχή: στο διαδίκτυο!) κάποια ανάλογα άρθρα με κάποιο «Πουρκουά;». Αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι πρόκειται για προφορικό σύνθημα, όπως έγραψε π.χ. ο Γιάννης Σκαρίμπας για τους Γάλλους: ...κατά δε τις παραμονές του Β' Παγκόσμιου, εν όψει του επικείμενου πολέμου, ξεχύθηκαν στούς δρόμους της πρωτεύουσας κραυγάζοντες το ιστορικό κείνο «πουρκουά; — πουρκουά;» (= γιατί — γιατί). (Από: _Το 1821 και η αριστοκρατία του_). Ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι συνδυαζόταν και με την ερώτηση «για ποιον;», όπως αναφέρεται π.χ. σε αυτό το απόσπασμα: In terms of moral and social preparations for war, France, along with her chief ally, Great Britain, was in a lamentable state. Despite several revolutions since 1789, France during the 1930s was just as socially divided between Catholics and atheists, rich and poor, employers and workers as Spain before the civil war. Some members of the French right preferred the idea of being ruled by Hitler to French Communists. For their part the French left thought it futile to fight another costly war to protect the rich, daubing posters with the phrase *“pour qui et pourquoi?”* (William Mortimer Moore: _Free France's Lion, The Life of Philippe Leclerc, de Gaulle's Greatest General_). Κάποιοι, μάλιστα, το αποδίδουν ευθέως σε δηλώσεις του επικεφαλής του ΚΚ της Γαλλίας, του Μορίς Τορέζ, δηλώσεις που υποτίθεται ότι έγιναν μετά την υπογραφή του συμφώνου Ρίμπεντροπ-Μολότοφ, δηλώσεις που όμως δεν μπόρεσα να εντοπίσω (αν υπήρξαν ποτέ) στο διαδίκτυο.

Το θέμα της αντιπολεμικής στάσης της γαλλικής κοινωνίας κατά τον Μεσοπόλεμο είναι τεράστιο και μολονότι έγινε άμεση προσπάθεια (από όλες τις πλευρές, γκολιστές και πετενικούς του Βισί) να ριχτούν εκεί όλες οι ευθύνες για τη στρατιωτική ήττα, νομίζω ότι η γαλλική ιστοριογραφία δεν έχει δώσει (τουλάχιστον ακόμη) το σαφές πόρισμά της για το θέμα αυτό (όπως και για πολλά άλλα θέματα που συνδέονται με τη στάση πολλών προπολεμικά και κατά τον πόλεμο). Επίσης, αν και υπάρχει ένα (ή μάλλον δύο) αντιπολεμικά κείμενα, η ανταλλαγή δύο επιστολών μεταξύ Αϊνστάιν-Φρόιντ που κυκλοφορούν με τίτλο _Pourquoi la guerre?_ (Γιατί πόλεμος;), το πιο σημαντικό κείμενο σε σχέση με τους «πουρκουάδες» φαίνεται να είναι το άρθρο *Mourir pour Danzig?* (Να πεθάνουμε για το Ντάντσιχ;) που έγραψε ο Μαρσέλ Ντεά (Marcel Déat) στην εφημερίδα Λ' Εβρ (L'Œuvre) μετά τη συμφωνία του Μονάχου το 1938 για να την υποστηρίξει. Ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι ούτε το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο μπόρεσα να βρω στο διαδίκτυο, ούτε στα γαλλικά, ούτε στα αγγλικά ή τα γερμανικά.

Ο Ντεά ήταν χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα της πολιτικής θολούρας και έλλειψης προσανατολισμού της εποχής, καθώς ξεκίνησε από σοσιαλιστής και υποστηρικτής του Λαϊκού Μετώπου για να εξελιχτεί σε αντικομμουνιστή και συνεργάτη των Γερμανών μετά την ήττα. Το άρθρο του μεταφράστηκε στα αγγλικά ως _Why Die for Danzig?_ και από τα πρώτα χρόνια του πολέμου υπάρχουν ήδη αναφορές στα αγγλικά που συνδέουν το άρθρο με την αντιπολεμική στάση των Γάλλων και την ήττα τους. Δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω να έδωσε αυτό το Why στα αγγλικά του πολέμου τον χαρακτηρισμό Pourquoi για τους «προδότες» Γάλλους, όπως το Kraut για τους Γερμανούς, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα ούτε αυτό να το δέσω με κάποιο δημοσίευμα.

Σημειώνω εδώ, για να κλείσω το θέμα του άρθρου Mourir pour Danzig, ότι αυτό το Mourir pour/Why Die for/Sterben für (το αντίστοιχο γερμανικό) χρησιμοποιήθηκε ξανά λίγα χρόνια αμέσως μετά τον Β'ΠΠ, στην πρώτη κρίση και την αερογέφυρα του Βερολίνου και επαναλαμβάνεται από εκεί και πέρα τακτικά από τον διεθνή τύπο σε άρθρα που έχουν σχέση με πολεμικές κρίσεις ή στρατιωτικές αποφάσεις: Γιατί να πεθάνουμε για το Σουέζ και την Ινδοκίνα τη δεκαετία του 1950, για το Βιετνάμ τη δεκαετία του 1960, για την επέκταση του ΝΑΤΟ στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1990, για την Καμπούλ στις ημέρες μας.

Για τη χρήση στα ελληνικά, που αρχίζει μετά τον πόλεμο, από αντικομμουνιστικές πηγές, ορίστε και ενδεικτικές αναφορές σε άλλα βιβλία και αναφορές στο ιντερνέτι.

Για να ξαναγυρίσω όμως στην αρχική απορία. Ποιο είναι το θηλυκό του ραγιά και ποιο του πουρκουά; Το κλιτικό πρότυπο Ο1, στα οποία τα κατατάσσει το ΛΚΝ, δίνουν δύο δυνατότητες: τον λαϊκό τύπο σε -ού (π.χ. γλωσσάς - γλωσσού, μακαρονάς - μακαρονού, για να πιάσουμε ένα αντίστοιχο πολεμικό σκωπτικό για τους Ιταλούς) είτε τον τύπο σε -ισσα (π.χ. βασιλιάς - βασίλισσα).

Από τον ραγιά υπάρχει ήδη η ραγιαδοπούλα και νομίζω ότι, αφού δεν σχηματίστηκε τόσους αιώνες η *ραγιού, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνουμε πειράματα τώρα. Η ραγιάδισσα θα μπορούσε να δώσει τη λύση, πολύ περισσότερο που ακουστικά υπάρχει ήδη, από τον αόριστο του υπαρκτού ρήματος ραγιαδίζω. Κατά συνέπεια, θα μπορούσαμε να σχηματίσουμε την πουρκουάδισσα (και την μπουρζουάδισσα, από το επίσης γαλλικής προέλευσης μπουρζουάς).

Μια τελευταία παρατήρηση: Συζητάμε συχνά την έλλειψη θηλυκού τύπου για πολλά ονόματα. Κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει προφανώς κι εδώ, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θα μου άρεσε να το θεωρήσω κάτι σαν διαχρονικό κομπλιμέντο της γλώσσας μας προς το γυναικείο φύλο.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 25, 2012)

Ωραίο, Δόκτωρ! Θα μελετήσω επισταμένως τα περί πουρκουάδων το βράδυ που ξεμπερδεύω από διάφορες δουλειές. Μια μικρή διόρθωση για τον ραγιά όμως: _reaya_ είναι το τουρκικό (και σημαίνει ποίμνιο), που υποδήλωνε όλους τους φορολογούμενους, μουσουλμάνους και μη. (Οι μη φορολογούμενοι ήταν οι στρατιώτες/στρατιωτικοί, οι ουλεμάδες/νομομαθείς, και η διοικητική τάξη που κανονικά ανήκε στην πρώτη κατηγορία). Από τον 18ο αιώνα και μετά αρχίζει να περιορίζεται στους χριστιανούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2012)

Χμμμ, είδα αυτόν τον τύπο reaya στο ΛΝΕΓ και προτίμησα να πάω λουκουνικά. Καλά να πάθω! :)


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2012)

Ωραίος!

Χωρίς να το συστήνω, θυμάμαι ότι ο Γιάννης Γουδέλης είχε γράψει ένα μυθιστόρημα με τίτλο _Η ράγια_, που ο πατέρας μου που το είχε διαβάσει μου είχε πει πως το εννοούσε για θηλυκό του ραγιά. Αλλά δεν το συστήνω. Θα μας πατήσει και το τρένο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Πολύ χαίρομαι που το ξαναδιαβάζω. Γιά να δούμε, θα ξετρυπώσεις κανένα λαβράκι (κι) αυτή τη φορά; Θα βάλουμε τους _πουρκουάδες_ στα λεξικά; (Έστω και χωρίς _πουρκουάδισσες_.) Να δώσω κι ένα συνώνυμο: οι ενδοτικοί. 

Και εις άλλα, με υγεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2012)

Στο σημερινό του ιστολόγημα, *Ένας καβγάς ανάμεσα σε δυο πρώην φίλους μέσα στον Εμφύλιο*, ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος έχει μια αναφορά που δεν είχα εντοπίσει στις δικές μου έρευνες:

[...]Όταν οι πρώην φίλοι βρέθηκαν σε αντίπαλα στρατόπεδα, το πρώτο βέλος το έριξε ο Μυριβήλης με την υποτιμητική (έστω και ανώνυμη) αναφορά που είδαμε πιο πάνω στον «ποιητή του Κόμματος». Ο Κοτζιούλας δεν φαίνεται να απάντησε. Αργότερα όμως ξεκίνησε έναν μικρό λεξικογραφικό καβγά με τον Μυριβήλη. Η αφορμή ήταν ένα άρθρο του Μυριβήλη στην ακραία δεξιά εφημερίδα «Ελληνικόν Αίμα», με την οποία συνεργαζόταν κάθε Κυριακή, μια επιφυλλίδα όπου συνδύαζε τη λεξικογραφική μελέτη με την ιδεολογική πολεμική. Εξετάζοντας τις λέξεις που έπλασε επί Κατοχής το «γλωσσοπλαστικό δαιμόνιο» του λαού, *ο Μυριβήλης στέκεται αρκετά στους «πουρκοάδες» (πουρκουάδες νομίζω ήταν συχνότερο), τον υποτιμητικό χαρακτηρισμό για τους Γάλλους που συνθηκολόγησαν υποτίθεται αμαχητί*, ενώ επίσης επισημαίνει τους «σαλταδόρους» και στις «τσούλες», τις γυναίκες που πήγαιναν με Γερμανούς στην κατοχή («τα παλιοθήλυκα που ζευγάρωναν σαν τις σκύλες με τους εισβολείς», κατά τη διατύπωση του Μυριβήλη, ο οποίος ισχυρίζεται ότι μετεξελίχθηκαν στις «ειδεχθείς μαινάδες» που παρέλαυναν με δίκωχα του Ελάς!). Και η τέταρτη λέξη που ξεχωρίζει ο Μυριβήλης, που τη βάζει μάλιστα και τίτλο της επιφυλλίδας του, είναι «ο κατσαπλιάς», λέξη του νέου «εθνικού αγώνα».[...]

Σημειώνω ότι και για τον _κατσαπλιά_ έχουμε συζητήσει *εδώ* στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ τον Νίκο που μου έστειλε το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο του Μυριβήλη, από την εφημερίδα «Ελληνικό αίμα» της 15.6.47. Αντέγραψα (μονοτονισμένα αλλά με την ορθογραφία του) το σχετικό απόσπασμα για την προέλευση της λέξης, που τοποθετεί τη γέννησή της στην Ελλάδα και μέσα στην Κατοχή, το 1942:

[...] Κατά την κατοχή επίσης δημιουργήθηκε η λέξη «πουρκ*ο*άς» για τους Γάλλους πού πέταξαν τα όπλα και ατίμασαν τη μεγάλη παράδοση της πατρίδας των.

Την άκουσα για πρώτη φορά το '42 σ' ένα κινηματογράφο όπου προεβάλλοντο επίκαιρα γεγονότα. Είταν μια ταινία που έδειχνε το Παρισι την ώρα που οι Γερμανοί εισβολείς έκαμαν παρέλαση μέσ' από τους κεντρικούς δρόμους του καμμιά πεντακοσαριά Εγγλέζους αιχμαλώτους. Ο όχλος είχε πλημμυρίσει τα πεζοδρόμια, οι Γερμανοί στρατιώτες κρατούσαν την τάξη για να τους προφυλάξουν από τις εκδηλώσεις του αφηνιασμένου πλήθους, που έσπανε τη γραμμή, χυμούσε με μανία και χτυπούσε στο πρόσωπο τους άοπλους στρατιώτες που πολέμησαν για τη Γαλλία. Οι γυναίκες τού όχλου, οι «τσούλες» του παρισινού πεζοδρομίου ορμούσαν και τους άρπαζαν με τα νύχια από το πρόσωπο. Και τα αιχμάλωτα στρατιωτάκια σήκωναν τον αγκώνα να προφυλάξουν τα μάτια τους από τις μέγαιρες. Πριν από κάθε προβολή, κείνες τις μέρες, μεγάλες επιγραφές πάνω στην οθόνη πρόσταζαν στους θεατές: «απαγορεύεται επί ποινή άμεσου συλλήψεως και τιμωρίας πάσα εκδήλωσις κατά την διάρκειαν της προβολής». Λοιπόν ένας μορτάκος πέταξε μέσ' από το μισόφωτο της αιθούσης τη νέα λέξη: 

—Δήτε τους άτιμους τους «πουρκοάδες»I

Και η λέξη έμεινε, και μένει. Και όταν υστέρα από αρκετές μέρες εμφανίσθηκαν στην οδό Σταδίου Γάλλοι αξιωματικοί και υπαξιωματικοί με τις στολές του γαλλικού ναυτικού, που τόσο είχε συνηθίσει να αγαπά και να σέβεται ο ελληνικός λαός, και όλοι οι διαβάτες που βρεθήκαμε μπροστά στο οικτρό θέαμα είχαμε σταματήσει σαν μαρμαρωμένοι και τους βλέπαμε, δαγκωμένοι από την οργή και την πίκρα που δίνει κάθε προδομένη αγάπη, μια κυρία ρώτησε κατάπληκτη:

—Μα... Γάλλοι δεν είν' αυτοί;

Και αυτή τη φορά άκουσα ένα σοβαρόν μεσόκοπον άντρα που της απάντησε με τη λέξη του μορτάκου.

—Όχι, κυρία μου. Είναι «πουρκοάδες».[...]


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2012)

Ιστορική απορία: πώς εμφανίστηκαν οι Γάλλοι αξιωματικοί στην Ελλάδα; Με ποια ιδιότητα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2012)

Ίσως ανήκαν στα υπολείμματα του ναυτικού του Πεταίν.


----------



## Earion (Dec 31, 2012)

Πρώτη φορά το ακούω και μου προξενεί έκπληξη (Τι δουλειά είχανε υπολείμματα του ναυτικού του Πεταίν στην Αθήνα το '42; Μήπως ήταν κάτι πιο αθώο, όπως ας πούμε, προσωπικό της γαλλικής πρεσβείας;). Αλλά στην SBE, που έχει την απορία, απαντώ έμμεσα ότι υπήρχαν κι άλλα εκ πρώτης όψεως απροσδόκητα: οι Γερμανοί φέρνανε στην Ελλάδα για ανάπαυση μονάδες στρατολογημένες από λαούς της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης που πολεμούσαν στο πλευρό τους. Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες με Κοζάκους στο Λευκό Πύργο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ίσως ανήκαν στα υπολείμματα του ναυτικού του Πεταίν.


Καλά, μια ιδέα ήταν. :) Μπορεί να είχαν έρθει από τη Βόρεια Αφρική.


----------



## estragal (Jan 19, 2019)

Ξεθάβω αυτό το αρχαίο νήμα για να ρωτήσω το εξής:
Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε εμφανίστηκε η έκφραση Πουρκουάδες για πρώτη φορά; Ο Μυριβήλης αναφέρει ότι την πρωτάκουσε το 1942, όμως τότε είχαν περάσει ήδη δύο χρόνια από την κατάρρευση της Γαλλίας, μήπως λοιπόν ήταν προγενέστερη; Θα ήταν αναχρονισμός εάν ο ήρωας ενός μυθιστορήματος την ξεστόμιζε την επαύριο της Γαλλικής συνθηκολόγησης;
Γνωρίζετε επίσης εάν υπάρχει αντίστοιχος όρος στ' Αγγλικά;


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2019)

Το λογικό είναι να βγήκε το 1940 η λέξη. Μπορείς αν σε ενδιαφέρει πολύ να αναδιφήσεις εφημερίδες της εποχής -αν και δεν είναι σίγουρο πως θα βρεις, είχαμε δικτατορία και υπήρχε λογοκρισία.


----------

